# Seeking advice from saw carvers??



## ontario026 (Jul 20, 2006)

So, I tried my hand at carving an eagle a few years ago following some pictures and description I downloaded from the 'Net, and it turned out pretty "Rustic", at least you can tell what it is supposed to be, but I never did any detail work at all, since I was running an 026 with a standard 18" bar. The wife and I have been to the Tupper lake woodsmen days the last 2 years in a row to watch the carving competitions and have bought a couple little bears, and really would like to try some more carving, and I just ordered a couple of the videos from Bailey's on beginner chainsaw carving to help get me started. 

From what research I have done so far, I do not beleive I can get a sprocket to run 1/4" pitch on my 026, so that will rule out a dime tip, correct? But it would be possible for me to run a quarter tip with 3/8" lo pro?? Cannon lists a 14" .50 ga quarter tip with a S1 mount for 3/8 lo pro chain that should work with my 026 provided I change over the sprocket from the .325" that is on it now. Is the same sprocket used for 3/8 and 3/8ths lo-profile? How good of a carving saw would an 026 with a 14" quarter tip bar be? Would it be a big difference over say a 16" standard bar for a beginner?

I have also toyed with the idea (but $ is a little tight right now) of buying a smaller saw, but I also thought that if I could get by with the 1/4 tip on the bigger one, and I was OK at carving with it, THEN invest in a smaller saw with the dime tip? As I'm sure in the long run that any decent carver would have a use for both the dime and quarter tipped saws... As for smaller saws I had thought of either an Echo CS-346 or an MS170... Either can run pretty much any 1/4" carving bar and chain, but wouldn't the MS170 be easier to change the sprockets over on? I've always been a stihl guy, but would the CS-346 be a longer lasting/better saw than the little "homeowner" Stihl?

Thanks for your time and expertise
Matthew


----------



## songercarving (Jul 20, 2006)

You have a lot of questions there. I am only going to hit on a couple as I can't even remember them all. GB is making 1/4 pitch rim sprockets and even Baileys sells them. So that is the way to set up for 1/4 pitch. Yes it will work so much better on the carving bars,even the quarter tip. There are carving bar mounts to fit the 026 / 260 but that saw takes the wider slot mount and they are harder to find. Make sure the bar you are buying is that mount as most are for the smaller saws, 250 and down. Go to chainsawsculpture.com and talk to Jamie Doeren. He sells everything you need to get set up and he knows what he is selling.
That saw will make an excellent carving saw except the bars are harder to find and are more expensive. 
Good luck,
Stevie


----------



## songercarving (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes , the same sprocket is used for 3/8 and 3/8 lo-pro.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 17, 2007)

My husband and I went today to Madsens looking for a carving saw and bar. One of the techs there told us that you should use at least the 210 stihl or something comparable as the smaller saws have a tendency to burn up if you use them alot for carving. That could be very expensive.
I have a 260 pro that I will use. I had to get a cannon bar and will have to change the clutch and sprocket to use the bar. Good luck in carving. I am also going to give it a go.


----------



## crowboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep your 260 stock for blocking out and get a smaller saw with a 1/4 pitch setup for details. you dont need that much power in a saw that will be used for light detailing and refinement of a rough carving. I use a Stihl 180, lots of guys use 170s because they're inexpensive, the echo package has a good reputation also.


----------



## crowboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, after reading my own post I realized it sounds discouraging, not my intention at all. You'll probably do fine with a 026 and a carving bar. Personally,I just loved my 180 carving set up as soon as I got it, what a treat,amazing what you can do with it.I had used a saw 3 times before I started carving. I bought the cheapest saw I could find(poulan 2150 woodsman,3/8 lopro reduced kickback tip, sorta like a quarte/toonie tip) an angle grinder and sanding discs, and I already had a dremel. I sold an eagle carving for 500 bucks and bought the carving setup.There are several well established chainsaw carving forums on the internet and a search should help you learn,thats how I learned. I'm still a rookie but I love it.I had handcarving experience prior to chainsaw carving. Please wear all your safety gear and watch for kickback. good luck.


----------



## troutfisher (Mar 31, 2007)

I would try to get a rim & drum setup for the 026, then get a 1/4 pitch rim. Baileys will help. There is no substitute for 1/4 pitch and a dime tip carving bar. I live just across the river, PM me.


----------

